# How many Calico cats in the forums?



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Since I've gotten Lily my adopted calico kitten I have become a little obssesed with cats :catsm: so I was wondering how many of you have a calico cat on the forums. Post pictures please!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



















my aster  i love calico's too!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I help take care of a feral/stray cat colony. In the three years I've been taking care of the colony, I've TNRd around 35 cats. Only one was a Calico. I knew she was pregnant (sides bulged) but couldn't trap her in time. Now, I feed her son, a pretty tabby with white paws.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

My first kitten that I adopted just over a year ago is Calico. The first pic is from when Sophie was a kitten and the last two are more recent. :catsm


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

These are wonderful Calico cats! I will post pictures of mine sometime later today.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

My mother has one and she's 15 years old I believe... used to have another, they were sisters.


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

Hehe I love that in the states the are know as calicos and in UK the are tortoiseshell and white  They are stunning! Some people down the road have just got one and shes adorable!!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't now but my Trixie was the prettiest one ever!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

This was my Trixie. She passed away a few years ago.
She is what they call Torbie...a calico with tabby stripes.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

My Autumn (rip) was a calico. She looked like she had a bunch of fall leaves dumped on her, hence her name.

I feed some ferals behind my apartment building and one is a tiny georgeous calico.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

this is my very first calico. She also has tabby markings so she is my torbie. Her name is Moffat 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I've had her ever since she was 5 weeks she's mommies girl


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

all your Calicos are wonderful! I love them Mine's photos is in my avatar you can see her there and I also posted a small album on here as well!


----------



## Kuat (Dec 17, 2010)

Patches, my aborable little troublemaker:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Calicos, torties, torbies? Nope, I have Calibratz. I adopted them when they were almost 10 weeks old, now they're 5 years old. If you click on the link under my signature, you'll see their Petfinder pictures which made me fall in love with them.


















Don't let the innocent faces fool you!














The Ninja sisters!


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

wow spectacular cats wonderful


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is a picture of my 5 month old adopted kitten Lily. I adopted her from a local shelter Nov.1st I got her Nov.8 2012.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

This is Callie loafing on a towel. She lives with my parents but I still consider her mine too because I just recently moved out.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

wonderful eyes she's got.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

This little darling is up for adotion in the shelter I support.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

This is Moffat when she was around 9 weeks









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Awww wonderful cats you guys, I hope the little one gets a home Arianwen


----------



## FranklinStreetWest (Nov 9, 2012)

I started with Pudge... a friend of mine didn't want her anymore because she was unfriendly to her other cats. I didn't have any cats and was in a big new house.

Middle of January, something got into my garage. I thought it was a '****, I had seen one around. As I cracked the door open, this scraggly, nearly hairless cat, with looong white mousy wiskers forced her way in....MissMouse had arrived.

Later that summer, a big stray momma cat decided to wean her kittens in our safe and dogless yard (in the city). We trapped them all and got them fixed. Then we had Opal her daughter, and JAC.

Another year later and ANOTHER stray momma....Bunny was delivered to our window, eyes still shut. My other half thought the stray had caught a baby bunny.


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

wow so many Calicos! that's great!


----------



## sarasaurusrex (Sep 17, 2012)

One of my kitties, Margot. She's grown up now and lives at my mom's because I couldn't take her with me when I moved. This was the only picture I could find were you can see that she's actually a calico and not just a white cat with black ears


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I love miss mouse


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

I love Bunny what can I say I'm a sucker for kittens soo cute and J.A.C. is also stunning love him!


----------

